

New intelligence program for unconstrained face recognition - jklontz
http://www.iarpa.gov/Programs/sc/Janus/solicitation_janus.html

======
openbr
The actual technical announcement is the
[https://www.fbo.gov/utils/view?id=84e6e3e3b059c15456bc67101c...](https://www.fbo.gov/utils/view?id=84e6e3e3b059c15456bc67101c1d7a56)
(PDF)

